# Compatible tankmates for 150G



## kdawgg004 (May 19, 2015)

Hey all! First off, great forum! I've been lurking for a bit trying to learn but I really need your expertise. I hope this is the right section. Here goes nothing:

I have a 150G tank that was used to house African Cichlids. But, now I want to try my hand in a SA/CA tank. Only fish remaining in the tank is a 12" Pleco. I've really fallen in love with the EBJD and was wondering what would be compatible with it. I've read that they are less aggressive and grow at a slower pace. So I'm guesssing mild to semi-aggressive fish are the way to go? Would a Blue Acara, Red Head Tapajos, Severum (Red Spotted or Red Shoulder) work? Any other fish you recommend? I really want the tank to be colorful.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!!!

What are the dimensions of your 150G tank?


----------



## kdawgg004 (May 19, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Deeda!

I don't have the exact dimensions now. But it's not the regular 6' version. I think mine is 48"x24".


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Can you confirm the dimensions now?


----------



## kdawgg004 (May 19, 2015)

48"x24"x30"


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

So you're looking to stock singles of several species? No interest in the natural pairing/spawning process?


----------



## kdawgg004 (May 19, 2015)

Yes. Just a variety of species in singles. I think I've had enough of the spawning process with my Africans lol.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Well, just like Africans, there's no guarantee any stocking scheme will work.

Geophagus do best in groups. A single fish may sulk/hide. I would do a group of them, or look at another species.

The Electric Blue JD may suffer(for the reasons you pointed out), as they are timid and prone to illness. If you try one, get it at a larger size than the rest of your fish. You could look at an Electric Blue Acara as a replacement. It is a hybrid fish, but carries the same body shape as a normal for the most part. There is a recent thread here in the SA section on them with some fantastic photos.

So maybe a group of RHT Geos, a severum and an EB Acara?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I have 6 angelfish and 6 geos in my 150 along with some other fish. I'm very happy with this mix. Other SAs which would mix well are severums, festivums, and parrotfish (real ones).

I like my mix because none of the fish are aggressive, and I plan on adding some large tetras to the mix.


----------

